# Katy's pics!



## equuskat (May 25, 2008)

G. pulchra F















B. albopilosum F










B. smithi F










Pamphobeteus spp. "platyomma" F


----------



## equuskat (May 25, 2008)

OBT F















GBB immature male





H. lividum F





Aphonopelma spp. "Carlsbad Green" freshly molted F















B. boehmei F juvie










A. geniculata F


----------



## equuskat (May 25, 2008)

L. difficilis F










P. irminia F










G. aureostriata immature M















B. angustum baby





A. hentzi baby





L. parahybana 5" F










G. rosea F


----------



## equuskat (May 25, 2008)

A. avicularia immature M





C. crawshayi juvie M





G. rosea F





5-legged baby hentzi


----------



## seanbond (May 25, 2008)

kewl kollect!


----------



## equuskat (May 25, 2008)

Thanks 

Just a small part of it, so many of em are HELL to photograph!


----------



## fartkowski (May 25, 2008)

Nice collection 
Does the little A hentzi eat ok?


----------



## equuskat (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, it has no issue with food.  You wouldn't know it was short legs if, well, it wasn't so obvious. lol


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 25, 2008)

You have some beautiful tarantulas.....


----------



## equuskat (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, I love em.


----------



## fartkowski (May 25, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> Yeah, it has no issue with food.  You wouldn't know it was short legs if, well, it wasn't so obvious. lol


That's cool.
it's a cutie


----------



## jshadowstalker (May 25, 2008)

thanks for sharing ...great looking t's


----------



## bio teacher (May 26, 2008)

That G. pulchra is incredible!!!! So velvety.


----------



## equuskat (May 26, 2008)

she's my pride and joy.


----------



## crpy (May 26, 2008)

The pulchra remains my favorite, stunning


----------



## T_ROY (May 26, 2008)

Your immature a geniculata  looks more like a G. aureostriata.


----------



## equuskat (May 26, 2008)

T_ROY said:


> Your immature a geniculata  looks more like a G. aureostriata.


That would be because I mislabeled him.   He is, in fact, an immature male CHACO GOLDEN KNEE.


----------



## T_ROY (May 26, 2008)

I have one of those to. Hes such a great eater i love their color too.


----------



## equuskat (May 26, 2008)

They they are sweet Ts.  I wish I have a girl, though.  When this one grows up, I hope I can send him off to make many babies!


----------



## equuskat (Jun 4, 2008)

*MORE of my Ts *

Chaco










Mating G. pulchras





C. cyaneopubescens










B. boehmei





P. cambridgei sling, with molt in web





G. alticeps 1", molted in shipping - lost a leg. 





(hopefully) gravid G. rosea (bred 4/20)





B. smithi female, who was in a totally grouchy mood today





Elizabeth the L. parahybana...her bald bum is graying into early pre-molt!  





Female A. avicularia










Her roommate, a VERY aged MM A. avic, who did mate with her, but I think he was too old to be viable.





Female A. geniculata





Female B. albopilosum


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck with the G pulchra's.
We need more of these guys in the hobby


----------



## equuskat (Jun 4, 2008)

oh oh, one more!!

Female P. irminia who is really hard to photograph :wall:


----------



## equuskat (Jun 4, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Good luck with the G pulchra's.
> We need more of these guys in the hobby


Thanks, I'm really hoping I get lucky.  Sable molted only a month ago, so hopefully she has all the time she needs to produce a viable sac.


----------



## T Frank (Jun 4, 2008)

Katy, you have an awesome collection.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 5, 2008)

It's getting there...I only have 28 Ts right now - there's so much more that I want...


----------



## Truff135 (Jun 6, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> It's getting there...I only have 28 Ts right now - there's so much more that I want...


Don't we all!!!  You have a picture-perfect collection thus far (even with the little guys with missing limbs  )!
You have several that I would love to have!


----------



## equuskat (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm mostly interested in Brachypelmas, Aphonopelmas, and Grammostolas...so that's the majority of my collection.  There are certain Ts that I just HAVE to love though...the Lasiodoras, C. cyaneopubescens,  Pamphobeteus and Psalmopoeus species.  I love my little collection.

I'm getting 7 or 8 new Ts in the mail early next week.  DROOOOOL:drool:


----------



## NeVeN (Jun 7, 2008)

Amazing collection! My respects to you!


----------



## seanbond (Jun 7, 2008)

interesting collect!


----------



## equuskat (Jul 5, 2008)

*More Pics From Me!*

Since I last posted in this thread, I've gone from under 30 Ts to over 60.  Yikes!  Anyway, here are some more pics!
P. irminia female:










A. versicolor 





B. auratum sling





A. bicoloratum sling





RCF G. rosea MM, looks like a new penny.  





RCF G. rosea female





Freshly molted 3" female B. boehmei





Aphonopelma spp. "Flagstaff Orange" female





L. parahybana 5" female, flipped for molt!





P. ornata





A. hentzi female


----------



## Stamper (Jul 5, 2008)

Very Nice Collection 

I've got a Aphonopelma spp. "Flagstaff Orange" sling myself and its nice to see what she/he is going to look like in a few years


----------



## DMTWI (Jul 8, 2008)

Ah, nice collection. Your G. pulchra looks so sweet!


----------



## equuskat (Jul 16, 2008)

*More pics *

Gravid G. pulchra gets bigger every day!





I'm not sure why my Pamphobeteus spp. "Platyomma" has such a gigantic bum...I hope she molts.  heh





Freshly molted Lasiodora difficilis small juvenile female





RCF G. rosea female





Grammostola actaeon, unsexed as of yet!





B. boehmei female:





Very angry male A. seemani getting packaged for shipping.  He was being a little terror.










Male C. cyaneopubescens





My juvenile female A. geniculata's home


----------



## crpy (Jul 16, 2008)

That pulchra looks gravid to me,lol, wishful thinking.

Maybe we can cut a deal, A pulchra sling for a bear call?


----------



## equuskat (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds more than fair!  I'm really hoping she gives me a sac.  Will have to pack half of them up and send them to Patrick...but I'm sure there will be PLENTY to go around!


----------



## crpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> Sounds more than fair!  I'm really hoping she gives me a sac.  Will have to pack half of them up and send them to Patrick...but I'm sure there will be PLENTY to go around!



excellent, I hope it happens.

pulchras have a special place in my heart.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jul 16, 2008)

Pulchra slings maybe? Hmmm....... keep me posted.


----------



## equuskat (Jul 20, 2008)

*More updates!*

Avicularias!
purpurea x2










B. albiceps





B. albopilosum mating


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Jul 20, 2008)

im with crpy the pulchra is absolutley gorgous


----------



## equuskat (Jul 20, 2008)

she's my baby.  first thing I look at in the morning, and the last thing I look at before bed.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jul 20, 2008)

great looking cobalt blue do you give it enough substrate to burrow or just keep it in a short kritter keeper and let it web


----------



## equuskat (Jul 20, 2008)

She has a burrow.  She comes out at night and hunts.  That picture was taken when I first got her and she had not yet found her pre-started burrow.  Here is her enclosure, she has two openings to her burrow: one under the wood, one in the corner.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jul 20, 2008)

how often do you see her


----------



## equuskat (Jul 20, 2008)

Not terribly often.  Maybe once a week I'll catch her out if I am up late at night (3 or 4am).


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jul 20, 2008)

would it stress one out to much if it was housed were it couldn't burrow but had something to hide under


thats how my skeleton is it kinda bums me out i wish there was a way to house them so i could see them more


----------



## equuskat (Jul 20, 2008)

They are obligate burrowers.  As I understand it, they are stressed terribly by not having a burrow.


----------



## equuskat (Aug 2, 2008)

Roach dinners:
G. pulchra





Nhandu colortivillosus (not sure if I spelled this right)





B. albopilosum





New C. crawshayi female, which will be shipped to AustinS on Tuesday:





Poecilotheria striata M on right F on left:















H. albostriatum





P. ornata sling


----------



## equuskat (Aug 2, 2008)

*More pics!*

B. dubias





Freshly molted immature male "Flagstaff Orange"





Mirror images!





Aphonopelma waconum female





This is how I keep them...at the moment.





N. colortivillosus (again, I likely spelled this wrong and didn't bother to look it up...)





Flagstaff Orange itty bitty babies  Premolt like crazy and will be fuzzy by tomorrow!





T. gigas


----------



## seanbond (Aug 2, 2008)

nice haplo!!


----------



## Austin S. (Aug 2, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> New C. crawshayi female, which will be shipped to AustinS on Tuesday:


:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## equuskat (Aug 18, 2008)

P. ornata suspected female 6"





Avicularia bicegoi





Pamphobeteus spp. "Platyomma" female





And her man, who is loaned to me.





E. pulcherrimaklaasi, green.





Pamphobeteus antinous





"Paris" the pathetic King Baboon.  I think she might molt - she has put on a little weight.





Male P. irminia that will eventually be for my female, who I couldn't get a good photo of.





G. pulchra fat booty





G. rosea who molted for the first time in 3 years!





Chilobrachys huahini female





A. hentzi female just molted a few days ago.  She's pretty.


----------



## equuskat (Aug 24, 2008)

Aphonopelma bicoloratum female 3"





Acanthoscurria spp. 5" female





Tapinauchenius violaceus





Ephebopus uatumon 





C. cyaneopubescens sling


----------



## Laceface (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a dork, and it made me smile to see some that I gave you. They all look awesome! Everyone settled in good?


----------



## equuskat (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah they're all doing very well.    GK's son got the boehmei REALLY fat!


----------



## FuzzOctave (Aug 29, 2008)

*Katy's T's*

These T's are amazing! I have a mere eleven in my collection, but it's growing.
Do you have any G. pulchra for sale? I've been trying to find one of these little gems for a while and have had no luck. 

Kell


----------



## equuskat (Sep 8, 2008)

*My Camera Is Fixed!!!*

Very tiny Flagstaff Orange baby, just into it's first moments as 2nd instar.  





P. irminia female just molted AGAIN










Phormictopus atrichomatus baby (thanks Anastasia!)





Avicularia purpurea, about 1 1/4"





P. ornata girlie





N. coloratovillosus female










Baby Brachypelma klassi #1





Baby Brachypelma klaasi #2





C. fasciatum girl





My big A. seemanni girl





Pamphobeteus antinous girl (one of my favorites!)





A. bicoloratum 3" female made a burrow LAST NIGHT...I watched her dig most of it and it was really fun to see her be so industrious!





One of my three E. vulpinus slings





"Juno" - one of my few Ts with a name!  B. boehmei female...molted on 9/2





A. geniculata female, also molted about a week ago...





T. violaceus female





Pamphobeteus spp. "Platyomma" female 7"





E. pulcherrimaklaasi (green) female





A. versicolor going for a walk on my arm





A. bicegoi 





B. albopilosum, bred about a month ago and packing serious "junk in the trunk"





Penultimate male T. blondi that I am babysitting (he belongs to Troglodyte)


----------



## jinx (Sep 22, 2008)

All of them are visually stunning. I love your collection!!


----------



## equuskat (Sep 30, 2008)

This weekend was insane for the molts in my house...had like 19 molts, though most were small slings.  Here are the highlights:

_P. antinous_ 6" female










_B. albopilosum_ 5" female










_A. versicolor_, finally hit the 1" mark, yay!





_B. klaasi_ 2" male (sexed with this molt)





_P. irminia_ 3" male - not technically MINE, but lives in my house.  





_P. striata_ 6" female





_B. auratum_ 1" female (sexed with this molt!)





_Aphonopelma_ spp. "Carlsbad Green" supposedly, but she's not looking much like one after this molt.  heh  I swear she was "green" before.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 2, 2008)

P. antinous is SICK!!!!!! thats my pik of your collect hands down.


----------



## equuskat (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for the compliment - I will be sure to tell her that she makes people envious.


----------



## US Arachnids (Oct 2, 2008)

your collection is *AMAZING!!!* hopefully ill get my collection that big sometime soon.


----------



## equuskat (Oct 11, 2008)

P. ornata female















Acanthoscurria spp. female















B. vagans adult female


----------



## olablane (Oct 12, 2008)

Your collection is amazing!!!! You have a few I would trade my kid for. Now you need to post pictures of your geckos..Keep on sharing your wonderful pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## equuskat (Oct 27, 2008)

Grouchy A. geniculata girl





G. alticeps adult female










B. vagans adult female crawlin' on my arm





Mature male P. ornata





He's a biig boy





7" female P. ornata





Aphonopelma hentzi female - such a loveable girl 





GBB sling





L. parahybana female (4.5" or so)





My and my L. parahybana bonding (this is the first time I've ever held her)















Mating B. albos










Male making a sperm web





3.5" female G. aureostriata having a drink


----------



## equuskat (Oct 27, 2008)

*Gecko pics - as requested by olablane*

Here ya go!
I got these from Gecko_Keeper.  The male was my first crested, and I got the female soon after.  They are siblings and have grown a TON.  They are good-sized juvies now.
Male in foreground, female background





The male has been lickin his eyeballs again...





Female "Gator"





"Gator"










Male "Sparks"










From T-Frank - these guys are still babies.















Leopard gecko, "Lava":


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 27, 2008)

AWE!!!!!!! you gecko is soooooooo cute + you have an amazing collection. How old are you? you look young in your pic


----------



## equuskat (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be 27 in December.  People always tell me that I look much younger than I am.


----------



## olablane (Oct 28, 2008)

Katy_green said:


> Here ya go!
> I got these from Gecko_Keeper.  The male was my first crested, and I got the female soon after.  They are siblings and have grown a TON.  They are good-sized juvies now.
> Male in foreground, female background
> 
> ...




Thanks Katy, Those are the cutest little geckos!!! i got mine from Frank also. I love em much. Ive never had a leopard gecko, are they handleable?


----------



## LasidoraGT (Oct 28, 2008)

yes you can hold em', their cuteness is a BIG plus!. I hold mine all the time.


----------



## T Frank (Oct 31, 2008)

Great pictures Katy


----------



## equuskat (Nov 1, 2008)

*I held my A. geniculata *

This girl has a wild feeding response - when she detects movement in her enclosure, she attacks everything that moves and drips venom in her excitement.  It doesn't take much to get her in a threat posture.  She doesn't kick hairs, either - just sinks her fangs right in.  lol

Here I am handling her for the first time.


----------



## equuskat (Nov 1, 2008)

*More spider-cuddling*

And since I was apparently "asking for it" regarding urticating hairs, I went ahead and held a bunch of Ts just for kicks.

Male B. vagans










Female B. vagans (wandered to my blue jeans...)





Mating B. vagans!





E. campestratus female





A. hentzi female





B. albopilosum female










A. seemanni female





A. bicoloratum female





G. aureostriata female





G. pulchra female





G. rosea female





B. smithi female (my bigger B. smithi girl is in serious pre-molt, so I didn't take her out)





B. boehmei female who didn't want to participate.


----------



## kc7wdg (Nov 1, 2008)

me want pulchra


----------



## equuskat (Dec 3, 2008)

My army of hentzis 
(I think I have 9, not all are pictured)






























Random pics of some new stuff and fresh molts:
M. robustum female





C. fasciatum female (this species is soo pretty and so underrated!)





E. uatamon





P. cambridgei female that was NOT letting me take a pic of her...





P. striata female (this girl actually belongs to my friend Anthony now)





5" (almost anyway) female B. smithi that I recently picked up (open for offers if anyone wants to buy her!)















Pamphobeteus slings - one is S. Ecuador, one is nigricolor.  I can't remember which pic is of which T...lol










And this is how my desk is looking right now...


----------



## equuskat (Feb 15, 2009)

*Took some more pics *

First, a few geckos.  

This girl belongs to gecko_keeper and his wife.  Somehow, she had broken her jaw, and it was just dangling about a month ago.  I asked if I could take her home and attempt to patch her up, and of course, they let me.  I splinted and put the jaw in a sling, and I hand-fed her with a dropper.  She's recovered completely now and can even eat crickets with no issue.  She has a slightly deformed "lip" but it doesn't seem to limit her at all.  Yay!  She is still slightly underweight from the ordeal, but she's gaining ground now that she can eat insects again.  










Her daughter, Gator:
watchin a movie on hulu!





exploring my desk:















My tailless female, Fern:










My little female, who still doesn't have a name:










My HUGE male, renamed Mango, that I got from Frank:





And now, some tarantulas.  
My little avics are steadily growing!
A. versicolors:






























A. purpurea:





A. minatrix:





A. avicularia that I got from Frank as a freebie with some geckos a while back:





One of the A. avic babies that gecko_keeper and I bred:





All of his siblings!





A small male E. vulpinus:





Mature male E. campestratus that I have on loan from Patrick:





Male E. pulcherrimaklaasi (supposedly)










C. fasciatum female that I got from Kim (reptscue):





P. scrofa baby hiding her face!  <3





B. angustum female:





Acanthoscurria spp. female that I dug up today because I hadn't seen her in about 4 months.  lol  She's fine!










Female Pamphobeteus spp. "South Ecuador"





Female E. campestratus...1 of 2.  





This is a G. aureostriata female who is in a really bad mood!










My smaller female B. smithi.  She was my 2nd tarantula, and I've had her since she was 1.5"!





baby GBB


----------



## equuskat (Feb 15, 2009)

*More pics!*

My fatter than fat can be L. parahybana female.  I'm hoping she molts.  I'm embarrassed that she is this fat.





My male B. klaasi juv.  I have a female, too, but she's due to molt so he's prettier right now.  





Sable the G. pulchra.  She still hasn't molted and doesn't appear pre-molt, but I'm think that the odds of getting a sac are pretty slim at this point.  





6" or so female P. cambridgei.  She molted in mid-January, and I hope to have her meet a nice boy sometime this week.  (Thanks again Patrick!)





My very favorite T, an A. bicoloratum female:





My little female pastel BP.  She's the prettiest one.  










my cute little fat-tailed gecko:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

You have an excellent collection Katy.  All of your animals look great.  I bet you paid a pretty penny for that pastel ball.  Good work on the pics.  Hope to see more.


----------



## equuskat (Feb 21, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> You have an excellent collection Katy.  All of your animals look great.  I bet you paid a pretty penny for that pastel ball.  Good work on the pics.  Hope to see more.


Thank you very much  

To be honest, I really didn't pay much for her.  I just can't resist a good deal.  haha


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> To be honest, I really didn't pay much for her.  I just can't resist a good deal.  haha


Same here.  If it sounds good and I want, I usually buy it.  :}


----------



## equuskat (Mar 27, 2009)

Never tease a Pampho.





Happy dances!















My new female A. brockelhursti










male A. brockelhursti





male Euathlus sp. "green" (I think that's what they're being called now)





female E. pulcherrimaklaasi chowing down in her hide





Big Fuzzy (B. albopilosum female) molted!


----------



## equuskat (Apr 24, 2009)

*Updates!*

P. audax chowing down on a cricket...he turned into a mature male a few days ago.










C. hentzi caught in Tampa, FL





S. rubronitens adult female





Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma", the biggest T in my collection!    Her molt had a 7.5" legspan - I'm sure she's 8" now.  She's a beast and so pretty.





Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" sub-adult female





A. behlei 1.5" female - just sexed from this most recent molt.





Freshly molted B. albopilosum female





A. brockelhursti female





The newest T in my collection, a big female N. chromatus





B. klaasi freshly molted 2" male





B. auratum 1.5" female





Freshly molted A. geniculata female





C. hentzi scorpions found in Brooksville, FL recently










Field wolf spider (Hogna lenta - I think) - found in Brooksville, FL


----------



## equuskat (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, forgot one...this is a 2" female P. nigricolor...molted today, determined sex with this molt.  Yay.


----------



## equuskat (Apr 24, 2009)

Female G. alticeps...molted okay, but something's not right.  She's still pretty, though...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 24, 2009)

I like the shot's of the jumper. Large appetite huh? lol


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, good pics.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 24, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> Oh, forgot one...this is a 2" female P. nigricolor...molted today, determined sex with this molt.  Yay.


quite pretty in pink


----------



## c'est ma (Apr 25, 2009)

So glad I subscribe to this thread! 

All very fascinating!  Katy, how small can they be when you're able to sex them?  Your _A. behlei_ made me wonder--mine looks like that color-wise but is still only ~ 1/2" long--(and I've had him/her for 10 months! ).


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 25, 2009)

You do have some awesome t's.  I love that Klassi.  Cant wait to get one of those in my collection.


----------



## equuskat (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Diane!  The smallest I have been able to sex was a 3/4" A. bicoloratum. I've tried with smaller molts, but man, it's pretty impossible, at least with my microscope (I have a dissecting scope). Sometimes I just can't do it that small, but I try on all of them.  Most of the time, the boys are the ones that I couldn't determine at a small size.  My versicolors are all approaching 2" now, and I can't determine anything on them yet.  The avics are harder for me.  

My behlei has molted only once in the near-year that I have had it...and that was about a week ago.  lol  

Thanks for subscribing to my thread!



c'est ma said:


> So glad I subscribe to this thread!
> 
> All very fascinating!  Katy, how small can they be when you're able to sex them?  Your _A. behlei_ made me wonder--mine looks like that color-wise but is still only ~ 1/2" long--(and I've had him/her for 10 months! ).


----------



## equuskat (Apr 25, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> You do have some awesome t's.  I love that Klassi.  Cant wait to get one of those in my collection.


Yeah, I love the klaasis.    I have a female, too, but she needs to molt and isn't as pretty as the male right now.


----------



## c'est ma (Apr 26, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> Hey Diane!  The smallest I have been able to sex was a 3/4" A. bicoloratum. I've tried with smaller molts, but man, it's pretty impossible, at least with my microscope (I have a dissecting scope). Sometimes I just can't do it that small, but I try on all of them.  Most of the time, the boys are the ones that I couldn't determine at a small size.  My versicolors are all approaching 2" now, and I can't determine anything on them yet.  The avics are harder for me.
> 
> My behlei has molted only once in the near-year that I have had it...and that was about a week ago.  lol
> 
> Thanks for subscribing to my thread!


Thanks, Katy!  That was very helpful, especially the part you threw in about the avics! After being successful with a _B. emilia,_ an _L. parahybana_, & an _A. chacoana_, I was totally defeated by my versi sling...But--I have kind of a sinking feeling that seeing essentially nothing might = boy. I'll keep trying, tho.  I, too, have a dissecting scope and absolutely love sexing slings.  (And looking at all the other cool structures at the same time!)

I look forward to following your behlei, and comparing it to mine...

Oh, I discovered your thread some time back, and signing on was a no-brainer.


----------



## equuskat (May 1, 2009)

First up, I had a sad loss earlier this week: somehow my A. hentzi female ruptured her abdomen.  Not sure how she could have, she was housed in a gallon jar 3/4 full of dirt, but somehow she did.    Thankfully, I live near xhexdx (Joe) and he taught me how to cast her in resin.  It was my first try, so it's not spectacular, but it worked.  










This is so cute.  She was diving after a cricket.  





B. auratum sling ate her first adult cricket today.  





OBT sling that Rob (gecko_keeper) gave me...he says it's vicious.  





This is a P. imperator scorpling.





C. hentzi scorps all grouped together on a piece of bark:





Another hentzi:





Freshly molted female B. smithi










The little house spider that lives with her in her enclosure.  





"Winfrey" the E. pulcherrimaklaasi female










A. geniculata, just molted this week:










A. brockelhursti female





A. seemanni female who looks like crap and needs to molt.  BADLY.





Immature male E. pulcherrimaklaasi "Green" 





Female Aphonopelma sp. collected near Carlsbad, NM  (Sold as Carlsbad Green, but not 100% sure)










S. rubronitens female





N. coloratovillosus female





Mature male C. fasciatum: matured this week.





One of my E. campestratus females


----------



## xhexdx (May 1, 2009)

You definitely have a few species in your collection that I would like to get.

Great pics. 

--Joe


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 2, 2009)

This last set is really goodddddd !!

Love'em, love your diverse collection...


----------



## equuskat (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Joe and Bianca.


----------



## equuskat (May 6, 2009)

*Am proud of this.*


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 7, 2009)

Certainly a wonderful collection of Ts you've got there, my fav is the one diving after the cricket 

Has the T not gone after that house spider at all? Or is happy to co-habit?

Great drawing too!


----------



## JC50 (May 7, 2009)

Katy
 Nice collection of T`s,and you definitely posses artistic talent which shows in your work.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 7, 2009)

That little OBT is a hellion compared to all my others! Nice pics though, and sweet drawing!!


----------



## equuskat (May 7, 2009)

*Not to make this an art thread, but...this is good!*


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 8, 2009)

Yes it isssssss  Very nicely detailed 

and hey... it's _your_ thread ...


----------



## equuskat (May 9, 2009)

*Feeding pics*

Reptile show today...got fresh crickets.  Everyone's happy.

Got this big female Avicularia sp. "Peru Purple" today.  She's awesome.










E. campestratus eating - she actually moves fast for crickets...not for anything else.  





G. pulchripes (formerly aureostriata, I guess)





B. smithi





P. platyomma










N. coloratovillosus










G. rosea MM, 1.5yrs mature, still eating like a champ.





MM C. fasciatum





Fed the C. hentzis too late.  Whoops.





Juvenile male B. klaasi





B. boehmei molted last week 





3 of the parahybanas...















A. brockelhursti


----------



## equuskat (May 9, 2009)

Me getting cuddly with some mean Ts at the show.

First, the purple Avicularia MM who came out in a threat posture, but calmed down and wandered around on me.










Next, I pinned and verified the sex of two big adult female P. antinous.  I pretty much knew they were both girls because they were so big and stocky with such a nice legspan (8"?)...but I checked anyway because it was impressive.  










Finally, my grand finale.  I pinned and sexed a 6" or so L. violaceopes...yep, a Singapore Blue.  She was an unhappy thing: fanged the floor.  Could hear scraping.  heh.  It was a cool experience.  I don't know if anyone really expected me to try it, much less be successful.   Pics soon.  Evidently Joe didn't get one of the Singapore Blue.  :|


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 9, 2009)

Cool peru purp. How big is she?  

I don't even know what to say about the l. violaceopes.  All I can say is that you wont ever find me pinch grabbing any of my arboreals.   Were you scared?  I would have been pooping my pants.


----------



## equuskat (May 9, 2009)

Nah, wasn't scared.  I'm a pro.


----------



## equuskat (May 10, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Cool peru purp. How big is she?
> 
> I don't even know what to say about the l. violaceopes.  All I can say is that you wont ever find me pinch grabbing any of my arboreals.   Were you scared?  I would have been pooping my pants.


lol I'm sorry, I didn't answer your question.  She's probably got a 5" legspan.  She molted today.  Cool.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 11, 2009)

These are awesomeeeeeee!!! Very cool thnx for sharing these....

and whoa!-   what exactly happened with the Hentzi!!!?

My fave are the awesome purple Avic and MM shots.. and that Boehmei is beautiful!

and cool shot of you looking like ya toked! LOL


----------



## equuskat (May 11, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> and cool shot of you looking like ya toked! LOL


hahaha Joe took that picture and said the exact same thing...


The hentzi got a spinnerette stuck on her hide and I lifted the hide to free her and somehow it made her rupture.  It was a very small hole - it took her about 10 days to die.  She didn't go into a death curl; she just slowed down and eventually stopped moving and went limp.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 11, 2009)

OH wow....... sorry to hear that... a slow death, that's always bad... 
I meant the C. Hentzi scorps though... you know.. the _whoops... _
 





Katy_green said:


> The hentzi got a spinnerette stuck on her hide and I lifted the hide to free her and somehow it made her rupture.  It was a very small hole - it took her about 10 days to die.  She didn't go into a death curl; she just slowed down and eventually stopped moving and went limp.


----------



## equuskat (May 11, 2009)

Oh, THAT...well, they sometimes cannibalize, and I hadn't fed for a few days.  So, oops!


----------



## fartkowski (May 11, 2009)

Very nice Katy 
Looks like you had a good time at the show


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

*More artwork*


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 20, 2009)

OMG that's beautiful-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l !!!!!
Bless your talent hun! This is really a beautiful piece of art!


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> OMG that's beautiful-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l !!!!!
> Bless your talent hun! This is really a beautiful piece of art!


hehe thanks so much.


----------



## JC50 (May 20, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> OMG that's beautiful-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l-l !!!!!
> Bless your talent hun! This is really a beautiful piece of art!


 I agree.Katy you really do have some artistic skills and that drawing is very impressive.


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

Added some more "fuzz" and detail.


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (May 20, 2009)

Very nice!! And, why aren't you doing this for a living again??


----------



## equuskat (May 20, 2009)

gecko_keeper said:


> Very nice!! And, why aren't you doing this for a living again??


Because I am not amazing enough to be a professional artist.  I'm never satisfied.  It'd be hard for me to produce enough art to turn a profit.  I like to do the occasional commissioned piece, though.  

Working on your tattoo, sir, slowly but surely!


----------



## equuskat (May 26, 2009)

G. portentosa nymphs










A. hentzi male, just molted





P. cambridgei clutching her eggsac.  





Lookie who molted  (I forgot to rotate the pic and I don't care...)





A. brockelhursti mm...cutest mature male I think I've ever seen.










A. geniculata





My P. cancerides...a sub adult female and a penultimate (maybe?) male
female:





male:





Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma"





smiley!


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 28, 2009)

how cute is that last pic?! 
look at that expression in those eyes, LOL


----------



## fartkowski (May 28, 2009)

Very nice collection Katy 
That last little guy is adorable


----------



## equuskat (Jun 6, 2009)

Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" MM


----------



## equuskat (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't sleep, so I'm posting pics...























































P. cambridgei 1st instars










Crestie eggs


----------



## Shrike (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow.  The colors on the _Pamphobeteus_ are absolutely stunning.  Those are some nice looking Ts you've got there!


----------



## blazetown (Jun 10, 2009)

I agree, nice pictures.


----------



## _tots_ (Jun 11, 2009)

Is that a_ G.alticeps?_


----------



## equuskat (Jun 14, 2009)

_tots_ said:


> Is that a_ G.alticeps?_


Yes, a big _G. alticeps_ female.  She has about a 6" legspan.


----------



## equuskat (Jun 14, 2009)

*A few pics that I took at the TATS meeting*

Most of these spiders aren't mine, I just took the pics, or they were taken with my camera.  

First, fun with John's T. blondis:

























Maylee's "A. seemanni blue phase" - all in quotes, because who knows what it really is...but it's really pretty!!















Gina and some avics...her versicolor and Rob's A. metallica:















Maylee's juvie male versicolor:





Rob's A. metallica:


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Jun 14, 2009)

That pic with Gina holding the A. metallica is very cute!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

I love that pic of the versi with the girls face in the dark.  Its very artistic.


----------



## equuskat (Aug 3, 2009)

*An update because I am home sick and might as well...*

This is supposed to be a female B. vagans, but I'm not buying it.  Before her most recent molt, she looked a little bit more vagans-y, but after this molt, man, she looks like some funky cross.  I won't be trying to breed her anymore...










A. musculosa female:





N. chromatus female:





2.5" female P. nigricolor:





One of the versicolors!





A. urticans female:










My G. pulchra girl:





The A. seemanni female molted:





A. bicoloratum female in her burrow...





C. hentzi with numphs:





P. antinous, immature female:





B. albopilosum female:





A. geniculata female in water dish:





E. pulcherrimaklaasi "Blue" female...her name's "Winfrey"...





A. hentzi female:





Front view of that freshly molted A. seemanni:





My P. irminia female hates me.





Okay, so she sort of calmed down...





Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" 7.5" female










My GBB babies were kickin hair like CRAZY


----------



## equuskat (Aug 3, 2009)

*But wait, there's more...*

Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" female who really needs to molt.  Ew.





L. parahybana young female:





Male E. pulcherrimaklaasi "Green"





E. campestratus female:





N. coloratovillosus female:





Mature male G. rosea who has been mature for something like 2 years and still eats like a champ...





My new female A. avicularia:





Female B. boehmei who has about a 4" legspan now and she was about the size of a quarter when I got her.  





Another new female avic, believed to be A. metallica:





My freshly molted female P. cambridgei





Phormictopus sp. "Blue"





Another of my 6 or 7 versicolors!





G. pulchra again...





female C. fasciatum:





male C. fasciatum:





Big female G. alticeps:





Some female Aphonopelma sp. (collected near Carlsbad) hiding her eyes...





G. pulchripes female





My last female B. smithi who isn't going anywhere!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 3, 2009)

your pulchra looks so soft, I just want to pet her, lol.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 4, 2009)

These are all very good! They're all very beautiful spiders... I especially like the 'mutt' one, and the b boehmei... And the Pamphos of course..
Also, I've had soooo many people ask me about the lividum sketch on the t-shirt you helped design!... Its crazy... I mean random people walking by a NY street...  

Love these shots! Great variety.


----------



## equuskat (Aug 5, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> These are all very good! They're all very beautiful spiders... I especially like the 'mutt' one, and the b boehmei... And the Pamphos of course..
> Also, I've had soooo many people ask me about the lividum sketch on the t-shirt you helped design!... Its crazy... I mean random people walking by a NY street...
> 
> Love these shots! Great variety.



haha thank you.


----------

